# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  طلب مساعده ....

## b@sil

htc M8   معلق على الريكفرى بعد التحديث الهوائى
 ارجو المساعده

----------


## king of royal

وعلكيم السلام  
اخى عندك الدونجل بيست للسامسونج 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## king of royal

مغلق لعدم متابعه صاحب الموضوع   مغلق

----------

